# Switch from Ds3 to 7d Mk2



## chauncey (Aug 18, 2014)

My only lens for macro is a 180mm which manages to cough out superior images in spite of my ineptitude.
What would be the results if I were to use that lens on a new 7D Mk2?
Things like...minimum focusing distance, increased magnification due to smaller field of view, and whatnot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2014)

MFD and optical magnification would be unchanged. AoV would go from ~13° to ~8°, FoV at 1:1 from framing a quarter to framing a dime. 

You'd have more pixels on that smaller FoV, how many more will depend on the 7DII's MP count, which remains unknown.


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 18, 2014)

chauncey said:


> What would be the results if I were to use that lens on a new 7D Mk2?


I don't know, how many MP does 7DII have again? I forgot, since it's been out for so long.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 18, 2014)

> I don't know


If one must resort to sarcasm...it merely shows their total lack of knowledge. 


> MFD and optical magnification would be unchanged. AoV would go from ~13° to ~8°, FoV at 1:1 from framing a quarter to framing a dime.


Terse and to the point...great answer!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 18, 2014)

chauncey said:


> My only lens for macro is a 180mm which manages to cough out superior images in spite of my ineptitude.
> What would be the results if I were to use that lens on a new 7D Mk2?
> Things like...minimum focusing distance, increased magnification due to smaller field of view, and whatnot.


I can't speak for the 7D2 as it isn't out yet.... But I find that I greatly prefer using the 100L macro lens on the 60D instead of the 5D2... it works the same on either body but the 60D gives more pixels on the target and the appearance of greater magnification. I would suspect the same for the 180 macro....


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 18, 2014)

When I shoot macro, I manually focus using live view. The subject is in focus, but there is a ton of white background... so much of that would be gone... I kinda think the crop might be better provided there is enough light and you are at iso 100.


----------



## TeT (Aug 18, 2014)

Where does the Nikon Ds3 come into play in this discussion (see thread title)....?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2014)

TeT said:


> Where does the Nikon Ds3 come into play in this discussion (see thread title)....?



Nikon didn't make a Ds3, they made a D3s.


----------



## TeT (Aug 18, 2014)

correct, its a nikon so I can be excused for the mix up...

Here is where I open myself up to the ridicule that is reserved for the clueless: so what is the DS3 referred to in the post title...


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 18, 2014)

TeT said:


> correct, its a nikon so I can be excused for the mix up...
> 
> Here is where I open myself up to the ridicule that is reserved for the clueless: so what is the DS3 referred to in the post title...



I think it's either a camera strap or a high-speed networking interconnect. ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2014)

The Ds3 is obviously the bastard offspring of the Nintendo DS and the Sony Playstation 3. Or it might be the Canon EOS 1Ds Mark III. Maybe the OP can clarify...


----------

